# Denon AVR-1713 Discussion Thread



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Denon AVR-1713 Review*
By Luther Ward








Denon has long been known for making gear that looks and performs great. That legacy continues with the AVR-1713. I'm not shy in saying, I like this receiver. From the clean lines to the caliber of the audio, Denon simply did it right. It has many things going for it in its little bag of tricks. There is plenty of power, network connectivity for streaming and receiver control, Apple AirPlay, Audyssey MultEQ XT for speaker calibration, six HDMI inputs, front panel hookups for your Apple devices, multi-zone operation and a super simple setup assistant. Packed with these features and more, the Denon AVR-1713 will meet the needs and wants of a lot of home theater enthusiasts.

*Denon AVR-1713 Review Thread*


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for another great AVR review, Luther. You sure get to play with some nice toys.:bigsmile:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

It is the best job, if you can even call it a job, that an audio and home theater enthusiast can do.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Hey, I'm in the market for an AVR, preferably under $400, I've been looking at the 1713 for while and have never bought a refurb AVR. Is there any reason not to buy a refurb from A4L for $320? It seems like a great value. The other main thing I was wondering is is there a particular reason why the 990 is worth four of these? My needs have always been simple with AVRs, all I want is a decent amp and a reasonable number of inputs.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

MrAngles said:


> Hey, I'm in the market for an AVR, preferably under $400, I've been looking at the 1713 for while and have never bought a refurb AVR. Is there any reason not to buy a refurb from A4L for $320? It seems like a great value. The other main thing I was wondering is is there a particular reason why the 990 is worth four of these? My needs have always been simple with AVRs, all I want is a decent amp and a reasonable number of inputs.


As long as you get a basic warranty, I would not have any reservations on buying a refurb unit.

I'm not familiar with the 990, so I'll do a little research and see what the major differences are. On the surface it does have 7.1 amplification.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Wardsweb said:


> As long as you get a basic warranty, I would not have any reservations on buying a refurb unit.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the 990, so I'll do a little research and see what the major differences are. On the surface it does have 7.1 amplification.


Oh wait, I misread the thread title, I thought this was for the 1913.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Luther! :T

After purchasing the Denon 4520, I have to admit I like the sound a bit more than my Onkyo 809 - the Denon definitely has a warmer feel to it.


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

I just ordered a 1713 to replace my Onkyo 709 that died of the dreaded Onkyo HDMI board failure. I love the fact that the Denon is 'only' 5.1 as that is what I use and also, there is no video processing........Don't need it. It has Audyssey XT, plenty of power and every input that I need. I'll post back in the upcoming days as I get some time on the unit.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Mar 5, 2013)

D Bone said:


> I just ordered a 1713 to replace my Onkyo 709 that died of the dreaded Onkyo HDMI board failure. I love the fact that the Denon is 'only' 5.1 as that is what I use and also, there is no video processing........Don't need it. It has Audyssey XT, plenty of power and every input that I need. I'll post back in the upcoming days as I get some time on the unit.


Have had 6.1 since c. 2001; but most material is still only 5.1

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

My set up is a living room based system in a house that I probably will retire in. 7.1 will never happen for me in this house, if we do move a new receiver will be the least of my worries, and I'll deal with it then.  I really like not paying for features that I will never use (2 amps and video processing) and instead, putting that $ for Audyssey XT.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

D Bone said:


> I just ordered a 1713 to replace my Onkyo 709 that died of the dreaded Onkyo HDMI board failure. I love the fact that the Denon is 'only' 5.1 as that is what I use and also, there is no video processing........Don't need it. It has Audyssey XT, plenty of power and every input that I need. I'll post back in the upcoming days as I get some time on the unit.


Congratulations! I look forward to hearing what you think about the unit and how well it fits your needs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

D Bone said:


> I just ordered a 1713 to replace my Onkyo 709 that died of the dreaded Onkyo HDMI board failure.


You didn't get it repaired? it was recalled so even some out of warranty units were being fixed. 


Sancho Panza said:


> but most material is still only 5.1


not any more, about 65% of BluRay movies now are 7.1.


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> You didn't get it repaired? it was recalled so even some out of warranty units were being fixed.



I just dropped it off at the only Onkyo repair shop near me, which was 53 miles away. Tech said "3-8 weeks" depending on how quick he can get the back ordered HDMI board. I will be selling it on ebay the day I pick it up............Just don't trust it any more and will cut my losses. At least it's covered under warranty and only cost me my time and $20 worth of gas.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

D Bone said:


> I just dropped it off at the only Onkyo repair shop near me, which was 53 miles away. Tech said "3-8 weeks" depending on how quick he can get the back ordered HDMI board. I will be selling it on ebay the day I pick it up............Just don't trust it any more and will cut my losses. At least it's covered under warranty and only cost me my time and $20 worth of gas.


Thats a shame, Its really a great receiver and the "hdmi board failure" affected only a small amount of 709s. 
On a side note bad HDMI boards seem to be a problem with many manufacturers of receivers. Even on the Shack it seems Denon, Pioneer as well as Marantz seem to have issues. Heat is the main cause of failure so make sure whatever you get you give a receiver lots of room to breath.


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

The 1713 sounds better than the 709. Smoother, not as bright and better surround envelopment especially with 2 channel material with DPL II Cinema & music. The 709 has a better front panel info screen, but other than that, the 1713 wins in my room.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I think the HDMI in my Pioneer 919 just bit the dust... I'm looking hard at this since I won't have 7.1 in my current set-up and really want MultiEQ XT. I really didn't want to get a new receiver right now - wanted to put the money toward other AV purchases but I guess I have no choice.


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a great time to buy the 1713 because Denon is releasing the new "E" series receivers, so the 1713 can be had at a great price. The 1713 is also superior to the new "E" equivalent, as none of them have Audyssey XT.


----------

